# Slayer Propel 10



## NLytle

Last week, I demoed and then bought the Slayer Propel 10, from Broxson's Outdoors, here in Navarre. It's a huge change from the Jackson BigRig. Overall, I think I have made some adjustments that will allow me to fish the shallows. 

The first two pictures show how the kayak will be setup while I am traveling between fishing spots and while fishing in deeper water. 















The next picture shows the setup that will be used while fishing the shallows. 







I have opted to leave the crate off of the kayak. This will allow me to place to propel behind me and leash it to the kayak. I also riveted two nylon eye straps, so the paddle can be secured to the kayak at all times. 

This picture shows the location of a number of items. First, it shows the fish stringer. The stringer is tied to the kayak handle and stored in the rod tube prior to catching the first keeper. With the stringer stored in the rod holder, the rod holder can still be used for its intended purposes. 

The second item is the seat. After three hours on the water, my back was killing me. As soon as arrived home, I took the lumbar support off of the Jackson and put it on the Native. (Hopefully, this solves the issue.)

I decided I would spend the money and install the seat organizer under the seat. (Organization = Quiet and Quiet = Fish) It has a spot for my fish grips, pliers, phone, and a fourth spot that's open for now. Below, it holds two tackle boxes, which hold all of my terminal tackle. 








On the back of the seat, I installed a 10 X 12 bag from TackleWebs. I was a huge fan of the bag on the BigRig and decided it was a most have. I currently use that bag for a pair of gloves and ProCure. (Which I never use.)
I also purchased the Backwater Paddle fro easy maneuvering. The blue bag carries all of my soft plastics and is easy to reach. 








Now, let's talk size. I chose the 10 ft version because it was so light, and moving a 100 lb kayak just isn't much fun. For reference, I'm 5'11'' and 170 lbs. The kayak is very stable while standing, and I don't have any real complaints.








- Nick


----------



## WAReilly

Nice man! Looks like you are ready to go kill some fish!

I just picked up the Slayer 13 Propel myself. I'm excited to get it rigged up and get out there too!


----------



## NLytle

I saw your post and decided I should make a post. My only goal for the rig was simplicity. I feel like a lot of people take way to many things on the water with them. 

I look forward to seeing everyones layouts.


- Nick


----------



## bamacpa

Nice rig. I'm torn between the Slayer Propel 10 and 13. I know weight could be an issue if you're by yourself. Where do you plan on doing most of your fishing? My concern has been how the 10 footer would handle the chop in the open bays and sound. I'm getting too old to be much of a risk taker.


----------



## NLytle

I do the majority of my fishing in the sound and the boat is very stable. The first trip out the winds were out of the West at 10 MPH during rising tide. There was a little chop as I headed West. The only thing I noticed was the water that sprayed the front hatch and cockpit, while peddling straight into the current. (Which I read about in an online review.) The amount of water was not bad at all. I stood and fished in the middle of the sound and the kayak was never unstable. 

You should go demo it on a windy day if you still have concerns. Broxsons Outdoors in Navarre and Pensacola Kayak and Sail both have easy access to bodies of water and great customer service. (I have bought kayaks from both places.)

I hope this helps. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpa

Nlytme said:


> I do the majority of my fishing in the sound and the boat is very stable. The first trip out the winds were out of the West at 10 MPH during rising tide. There was a little chop as I headed West. The only thing I noticed was the water that sprayed the front hatch and cockpit, while peddling straight into the current. (Which I read about in an online review.) The amount of water was not bad at all. I stood and fished in the middle of the sound and the kayak was never unstable.
> 
> You should go demo it on a windy day if you still have concerns. Broxsons Outdoors in Navarre and Pensacola Kayak and Sail both have easy access to bodies of water and great customer service. (I have bought kayaks from both places.)
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I really appreciate the feedback. I hope to demo one soon. I have the Feel Free Lure 11.5 and really like it as far as a paddle kayak. Trying to decide if I want to upgrade to a peddle. Too bad no one sells both the Hobie and Native kayaks so I could try both out at one stop.


----------



## NLytle

That would make things very convenient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wronggear

bamacpa said:


> I really appreciate the feedback. I hope to demo one soon. I have the Feel Free Lure 11.5 and really like it as far as a paddle kayak. Trying to decide if I want to upgrade to a peddle. Too bad no one sells both the Hobie and Native kayaks so I could try both out at one stop.


 Fairhope Boat Company is Native and Hobie dealer.


----------



## bamacpa

wronggear said:


> Fairhope Boat Company is Native and Hobie dealer.


I may have to just check them out then. Thanks.


----------



## NLytle

After this evening I am a huge fan of the kayak and must say its a great fishing machine. 


- Nick


----------



## 69Viking

Liquid Surf & Sail in FWB is a dealer for both also.


----------



## ssuajk

*Go for the adult version*

Get the Slayer Propel 13...I bought mine from Bahen(Pensacola Kayak and Sail) last spring and I'm 5'9 and have no issues car topping it on my 06 civic.
The BooneDox rudder is also a sweet upgrade(JD says Broxson Outdoors in Navarre has them in stock).


----------



## NLytle

Get the 10! 


- Nick


----------



## 69Viking

Nlytme said:


> Get the 10!
> 
> 
> - Nick


 I'm 6'4" tall with long legs, I'll have to compare the two and see if the 13 offers more leg room.


----------



## NLytle

The cockpit is the same size on both models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guyman

Any suggestions or thoughts about the native mariner


----------



## NLytle

I know a gentleman that fishes from one. I never heard him complain about anything. I don't have any first hand experience though.


----------



## Guyman

Question When you buy a slayer 13 new doesn't it come with all scupper plugs ?


----------



## NLytle

Guyman said:


> Question When you buy a slayer 13 new doesn't it come with all scupper plugs ?


I believe it does.


----------



## speckhunter944

Yes, the Slayer does come with the scupper plugs. I believe all the Native kayaks come with plugs, my son has a Slayer and I have the Mariner both come with them.


----------



## testoner

Nick, did you get rid of your Hobie?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle

testoner said:


> Nick, did you get rid of your Hobie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No sir, this thread was from a long time ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

